
iOS Keychain Privacy Issue - benzinschleuder
iOS apps persist keychain data even after the app is deleted.<p>For example, this allows Facebook to track you across multiple installations even if you intentionally uninstall the app.<p>There is no way to delete this data without jailbreak.<p>IMHO this is a huge privacy issue that needs more awareness.<p>source:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.developer.apple.com&#x2F;thread&#x2F;36442<p>example project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kishikawakatsumi&#x2F;KeychainAccess&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;Examples&#x2F;Example-iOS
======
Esau
Did you file a bug report with Apple?

